# Blonde or Brunette? Pics Included



## MissCris219x (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi everyone my name is Cristine..My natural hair color is a dark blonde..ive done about every shade of blonde and ive done low lights also..for the past few years ive dyed my hair platinum. I have 2 photos the first is from over the summer..how my hair looks now. and the second is a picture of me with brown clip in hair extensions ( i pulled back my blonde and just clipped them over the top to get an idea how brown would look) My question is..Should i stay blonde or go brunette? Im ready for a change so any opinions will be appreciated..thank you






Blonde-

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...2a4da5e4c6.jpg






Brown-

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...abc8d4fd0b.jpg


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh I adore the brown on you. It looks very sultry.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 23, 2009)

I think brunette suits you best. You don't even look like the same person with the different hair color. Plus it's fall so it'll be more natural to got a bit darker.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Sep 23, 2009)

brown!


----------



## Karren (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the brown hair too.. So why is it your smiling with blonde hair and frowning in brown? Lol.


----------



## GillT (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the platinum blonde is too harsh looking and it ages you. The brunette, especially with those soft curls, looks great on you and I think it makes you appear more youthful.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the brunette on you a lot! I think you should do it!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 24, 2009)

I think you pull off the blonde really well, you look beautiful





But I also like the brunette look on you as well so I guess I'm no help.

I guess if you decided to do it, try a lighter brown color first in case you change your mind and want to be blonde again?

In any case, come back and share pictures of your new look with us


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think brunette looks good but mostly because the blonde is too light maybe a darker blonde might work.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 24, 2009)

I think you would look your best as a redhead.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 24, 2009)

brown!


----------



## Ali07 (Sep 25, 2009)

i like the brown alot better


----------



## creolesugar (Sep 27, 2009)

I think both look good, but I know I prefer gradual changes, so maybe doing some brown chunks underneath would be fun before changing your all-over color.


----------



## MsArlene (Sep 27, 2009)

*As a brunette you are very sultry.



*


----------



## Jinx (Oct 1, 2009)

The brown is sexy.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2009)

another vote for the brown, or even a really nice honey/pale brown could look nice, not necessarily a brunette/dark brown


----------



## Darla (Oct 1, 2009)

The brown is really nice. The blond is way to harsh as others have mentioned. Maybe if you picked a soft dark blond that might be ok. Try out some hair colors at taaz.com if you have a picture of yourself.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 1, 2009)

I like you best as a brunette.


----------



## dazzle13 (Oct 1, 2009)

love love love the brown!!!


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 2, 2009)

Definitely the brunette...


----------



## corky_ake (Oct 5, 2009)

I love the brown!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 5, 2009)

You look gorgeous as both, but I think darker hair suits you better. It's a gorgeous shade you did have.


----------



## vdinev (Oct 19, 2009)

brunette!!!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 24, 2009)

Def. brunette


----------



## angielee001 (Oct 26, 2009)

Brown! I just made the same change myself and like the brown much better. People say I look "healthier".


----------



## lessy (Oct 27, 2009)

brown brown brown !!!


----------



## forevernars (Oct 27, 2009)

The brunette hands down!! You almost look like a different person with just a hair color change amazing!


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 27, 2009)

I think you look greqat with both but a light brown might be much more maintainable.


----------



## Maysie (Oct 27, 2009)

I think you look fantastic as a brunette


----------



## LilDee (Oct 28, 2009)

Omg! Hands down Brunette! hot!


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 28, 2009)

DEFINATELY Brunette!!! It looks so good on you!


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love the brunette on you! It looks super natural and HOT!


----------



## ticki (Oct 29, 2009)

Late to the party, but the brown hair looks way better!


----------



## Katu (Oct 29, 2009)

you definitely look better as a brunette. the blonde is a bit too platinum for me. if you were to tone is down a few shades it would probably look nice.


----------



## JTMgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

definitely brown! let us know what you decided!


----------



## Purplecloud (Nov 16, 2009)

the brunette is gorgeouss


----------



## retroxxkittie (Nov 22, 2009)

omg brown for sure,so gorgeous.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 22, 2009)

Brunette for sure!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 22, 2009)

I love the brown


----------



## VintageHeartx3 (Nov 23, 2009)

*brunnete ur soo pretty



*


----------



## ivette (Nov 23, 2009)

i'd have to say brown. maybe a medium brown


----------



## OscurePresenze (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely Brunette!!! You're beautiful.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 26, 2010)

Definitely the brown, you looked so aged with the blonde. If you really like blonde, perhaps a darker shade of blonde would work.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 26, 2010)

Brown! all the way!


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm really loving the brown on you


----------



## oxy77 (Mar 2, 2010)

I love the brown also!


----------



## makeupspirit (Mar 2, 2010)

the brown looks really nice, in that picture of you with brown hair, you look like mariah carey 

keep the brown, it looks lovely.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Mar 2, 2010)

Definantly brown!! Very pretty!


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 2, 2010)

I love the brown on you!!!


----------



## KKitty010 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think that you look good both ways, but I like the brown better.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

I really like the brown hair =)


----------

